# Help with ferrets pooping!



## CEEJAY (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone know why my ferrets are pooing in there own bedding? They've recently moved into a spacious,double storey hutch that has two nest boxes at the top and a run at the bottom where the food is and where theres a small mesh corner for the toilet.
I can understand them not doing it in the mesh corner and I wouldnt mind them doing it in the adjacent room witch is bare but I didnt think they liked fouling there own nests. 
The room with the bedding isnt too large and I even stuffed it with more bedding to discourage them but they dont seem to care.
They are two young,healthy Gills who get on fine with each other. I dont know if it's one or both of them doing it and one of them has just been mated and may be pregnant. I've searched the internet about this but as far as I can see,my ferrets are unique in that they're too lazy to bother getting out of bed to poo.


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Are they sleeping in both nest boxes or just one and pooping in the other.!!!!


----------



## CEEJAY (Apr 20, 2008)

They both sleep in the same nest box as it's the only one with bedding in it and one or both of them poo in it. To get to the other room,they only have to go through a hole.


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

CEEJAY said:


> They both sleep in the same nest box as it's the only one with bedding in it and one or both of them poo in it. To get to the other room,they only have to go through a hole.


Try to change it round put clean bedding in the other one and clean the poo one out of bedding but leave the smell there [do not wash] see if that works......


----------



## CEEJAY (Apr 20, 2008)

OK thanks. I've taken out all the bedding they've pooped on and put fresh stuff in the adjacent room.
It's weird becouse the first 2 days they were pooing in the latrine area and I even put some old poo in there to start them off which worked but now they're not bothering.
I'll check in a bit to see if it's worked.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

If they only have one sleeping area and their food is also in the same area they will find another place to use as a toilet.


----------



## CEEJAY (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the help and the problems solved. I first blocked off the nesting box and put the bedding in the adjoining room for a few days which made them poop in the proper place downstairs. After a few days of them doing that,I opened up the nesting box again and put the bedding back in and they're still using the proper place.
A bit of latteral thinking was involved obviously;something I lack.


----------

